# changin out horns



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i have a head mount of a deer and i shot a bigger whitie. i was wondering how i could take out the horns and put the new ones in. i can find the stiches and can see half way how to do it but i dont know how the loosen up the skin to remove the horns.


----------



## luv2huntsquirrel (Nov 21, 2007)

The only way to "soften" the stiches is to soak it in a warm slip resistant solution.. However from personal experiance , unless you are going to replace the cape it can be hard to get the stiches up and the hide paste.. And if you do get the horns out which is only 2 or 3 screws you need some paste to get it all back.. Hope that helps you jaime


----------



## taxidermer (Nov 4, 2007)

I may be wrong but if you had this mounted professionally the horns are being held my more than just screws i hope. I bondo a brain in my cavities, and then screw five four inch longs screws in the foam and then bondo over the top, most use mache. Not to mention the ear butts that you would have to reset. Personally bro I would highly recomend just getting another cape and starting all over unless you have alot of experience which I would gather your starting beings your asking this question. Cause like he said you have to hydrate the hide, pull the stitches, and hope like hell you dont get into the eyes. If somebody asked me to do this I would have to say sorry no chance.


----------

